# Node Red OPC UA



## Hendrik (19 Juni 2017)

Moin Moin,

ich bin bei der Suche im Welt weitem web zum Thema Industrie 4.0 / OPC UA auf Node Red gestoßen und fand die Möglichkeiten Genial. Leider habe ich schnell feststellen müssen das die aktuell
Verfügbare Version für Node-Red OPC UA nicht alles beinhaltet was ich benötige und diese nicht so stabil läuft. Bei einer weiterreichenden suche bin ich tatsächlich auf den Entwickler gestoßen der sogar aus Deutschland kommt. Ich habe Ihn kurzerhand angeschrieben und seit letzter Woche arbeite wir mit Ihm zusammen und Verbessern seine Software.

Ich bin der Meinung das sich das Tool sehr gut für einen Einstieg und mehr zum Thema Industrie 4.0 eignet da es auch von bekannten Firmen unterstützt und gefördert wird.

Ich habe euch einfach mal ein paar links zum Thema hier zusammen gefasst=)

Allgemein:
Informationen zu Node-Red:
http://nodered.org/

Informationen zum OPC UA Projekt
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLdcYFhtEB7onzMgV-BuUrEit30n4Y-BTW

Mein Einstieg zu Node Red
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaUmhhMdoyY

Vielleicht werden einige von euch sich mal mit dem Thema auseinander setzen und finden Gefallen an diesem Projekt.

Da ich nicht weiß ob ich hier direkt einen Link für sein Kickstarter Projekt teilen darf unterlasse ich es. Wer aber Interesse hat Ihn finanziell zu unterstützen kann sich gerne bei mir melden!

Wer Fragen zum Thema hat kann sich hier melden ich werde Versuchen alle Fragen zu beantworten - Vll gibt es hier ja auch schon mehrere die sich damit auseinander gesetzt haben =)

MfG Hendrik


----------



## GLT (19 Juni 2017)

Mit Node-Red kann man (ziemlich einfach) nette Dinge zusammenzaubern - wenngleich ich IoT/I4.0 sehr skeptisch betrachte.


----------



## Muehlental (7 Juni 2018)

Hallo Hendrik,

bist Du noch am Thema dran? Wenn ja hätte ich Fragen.

Danke und Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Roland Rumpelmann (18 Juli 2018)

Hallo Hendrik, 

ich interessiere mich seit einiger Zeit auch für das Thema und hätte somit auch einige Fragen.
Wäre nett, wenn du dich mal mleden würdest.

Gruß Ronald!


----------



## Hendrik (18 Juli 2018)

Moin, ich habe zwar seit Monaten nicht mehr viel damit gemacht aber vielleicht kann ich eure Frage trotzdem beantworten  
Was wollt ihr wissen?


----------

